# Was the Fleet tug Samsonia the Foundation Josephine?



## davidwheeler (6 mo ago)

The answer may be somewhere within this forum but I cannot find it if it is. 
The drama of the tug Turmoil and the Flying Enterprise are or should be well known. Perhaps not so well known, the Foundation Josephine and the Leicester. A salvage which was successful. 
I think that the two tugs were both former Fleet tugs of the Bustler class, and that the Foundation Josephine was at the time on hire from the Admiralty to Foundation Maritime of Halifax after WW11. But was then returned to the Admiralty. Was the Josephine the Fleet tug Samsonia, stationed at Portsmouth in the late 1950s, early 1960s? If so, what became of her?


----------



## BillH (Oct 10, 2007)

Motor Vessel SAMSONIA built by Henry Robb Ltd. in 1942 for The Admiralty - Royal Navy, Tug


Motor Vessel SAMSONIA built by Henry Robb Ltd. in 1942 for The Admiralty - Royal Navy, Tug 1979 broken up by Brodospas at Sveti Kajo, Split.



www.clydeships.co.uk


----------

